# Is it safe to use a second hand isofix base?



## ~Hope~

I know everyone says to avoid the car seats, but we were at a Pre-loved baby sale yesterday and one of the mums was selling the base for £35. Given we need two and they are so stinking expensive I snapped it up. But DH is worried that we should have bought a new one like the car seat. It looks perfectly fine, though I stupidly didn't ask if it had been in an accident, but then in a room full of mums selling their things you sort of assume that everything is ok.


----------



## 1948LC

Hiya didn't want to read and run, but pesonally I wouldn't feel comfortale with a second hand base unless I knew the person it had come from. x


----------



## ~Hope~

Thanks Hun, that's the feeling I'm starting to have. Might be an expensive bargain!


----------



## Lisa84

You could always sell it yourself hun xx


----------



## febbride2012

i think bases are ok hun?!


----------



## ~Hope~

I think they actually might be too. 

I have been trying to find out more about seats and crashes and found this

https://pediatrics.about.com/cs/weeklyquestion/a/carseats_ask.htm

Apparently it's only if the seat is involved in a severe accident that it should not be used. 

I was talking to my dad about it and he said the bit that would be 'damaged' would be the seat belt webbing. Apparently you should replace your seat belts after a severe crash as if they activated to hold you in the seat they could be weakened, so same goes for baby seats. Plus if something hit the seat it could crack and weaken. 

The base doesn't have that issue as it doesn't have a seat belt. The one we have has no visible damage so I think we'll go ahead and use it.

In the US there are safety stations where you can ask them to check out the seat, I'm not sure if we have such things in the UK but Halfords might do the same.


----------



## _Vicky_

I was just thinking the base will be ok tbh not the seat never but the base? I would say yes xxx


----------

